# Savage Gear Shrimp



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

anyone using this lure? it is relatively new and won 2013 Icast soft plastic. our local tackle store has them in fish tank and the action looks great (from a human stand point).. any reviews?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

First cast tonight. I've fished this lure every day for almost two weeks and it's only missing two legs so far. It has taken some pretty good Pin Fish hits and the small appendages have held together.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

that is durable for such a soft plastic. how would you compare your catch ratio with this lure compare to other soft plastics?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd say it's about the same. I compared it against live shrimp tonight and there is no comparison. Nothing beats live shrimp. I have to say though, that rubber shrimp is still here for me to fish with but my four dozen live shrimp are gone forever. Four dozen shrimp = $16.96 with tax, two Savage Gear shrimp = $14.84. I haven't used the second shrimp yet so until I break off or a big Puffer fish hits it, I'm good.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This at Destin Half Hitch??


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was testing it out at half hitch in Navarre I like how it moves but couldn't pull the trigger to buy maybe I might now


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I fished with it yesterday for a short time. drifting and slow working it. the pinfish were tugging and pulling it and a small speck took off with it. released the speck and the shrimp has all its body parts :thumbup:. only time will tell but so far so good.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They are expensive..!! I guess I'll have to try them..


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I would say the price is not too bad compare to whats out there nowadays.


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anyone besides Half Hitch have them??


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Might have to give them a try. Pretty real look in the pic


----------

